# Black cars...Pain in the ass but worth it



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I spent 3 hours waxing my black 04 GTO for the First time...oh my god was it tough...everything showed...but when it is done, black is the best color...with tinted windows, looks sooo sinister...


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

1st time? that car is 3 years old!?!?


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL no I have only had it 5 months


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

When clean and swirl free, black is the schnizzle. I have a little black two seater that looks saweet. Wanted a black GTO, but could not find one with black guts. Sorry fellas, hate the red leather. Spice Red is damn nice IHMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*black goat*

Black is a cool color but swirl marks always show up.. if there is a Automotive paint supply store near you, go buy a bottle of LIQUID EBONY, all the body shops and hot rod shops use it,,it is the best thing around for swirl marks, just put it on your car like a regular wax.. wait till it turns to a haze and then just wipe it off. VERY easy to remove and Great for any color car,


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

I had three cars so far and all of them were black... definitely is not the easiest color to keep clean, but always looks the best. keep her shinin' and wax more often!


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I always use Griots Best of Show Wax, the best wax IMHO for black cars. I have owned black cars for the last 20 years and this is the best I have found. Just be sure to have a clean finish (use a clay bar and quick detailer to clean) and wax the car in cool weather and in the shade, it will keep paint streaking to a minimum.

In between waxings, use a car duster and quick detailer with a good 100% cotton cloth.

John.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I have only owned black cars and yes they are a bit more to take care of ,but most of us drool over our goats anyway so I dont mind putting in the extra time. I used all Meguiars (spelling) and never have had problems, I do go through a whole lot of terry clothes though!


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

What is good for Torrid Red ones


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Meguiars is pretty good for any color. I use the Tech wax made by them. It will fill in little scratches and swirl marks. I dont have any on my car,but it is good to know if it ever happens


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Black is a cool color but swirl marks always show up.. if there is a Automotive paint supply store near you, go buy a bottle of LIQUID EBONY, all the body shops and hot rod shops use it,,it is the best thing around for swirl marks, just put it on your car like a regular wax.. wait till it turns to a haze and then just wipe it off. VERY easy to remove and Great for any color car,


Dizzy1, I have been looking for somthing to get the swirl marks out for a long time. Do they just sell it at hot rod shops and body shops? I guess I could do a search on the internet to see if LIQUID EBONY is available any place else. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*black GTO*

I have not used that in a while, it used to be sold at Auotmotive paint stores, try typing in Liquid Ebony and see what happens, it was made Strickly for Black or very dark cars,, removes all swirl marks,, goes on like wax and VERY easy to remove


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried doing a google search on Liquid Ebony on the only place that I can tell that sells them is on EBAY.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*black car*

If you can get it on ebay,, BUY IT,, i will get some for myself, it works great on all colors


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm......... 1 1/2 years of ownwership and no swirl marks at all


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Impala was black, and the TA was black, after the pain to keep it up said I wouldnt get another, got the GTO in black because it was what I could find. 

Said the same thing when getting rid of it, no black cars. The Tacoma is black too


----------



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

bg2m8o said:


> When clean and swirl free, black is the schnizzle. I have a little black two seater that looks saweet. Wanted a black GTO, but could not find one with black guts. Sorry fellas, hate the red leather. Spice Red is damn nice IHMO


:cheers I just purchased my "Murdered Out GTO" about 2-3 weeks ago. Black with black leather interior with tint. I'm looking for a good smoke kit right now. Next pay check I will be tinting all the lights, front, back, and corners =P Not sure about the legalities, but i'm just going to do a light tint. After that, it's no more exterior mods. Going to move on to the Super charger, headers, hi flo cat, and tuner. Came with the K&N intake, new throttle body, and glass pack exhaust. Ride sounds mean!


----------

